# Virtual Museum



## sandchip (Aug 9, 2020)

Didn't know if any of you jarheads had checked this out yet or not.  Some hellacious jars here.  Scroll down to the bottom of the page for more, click on the "link" for the jar you want to see.









						Arthur’s Patent – Arthur Burnham & Gilroy
					

Arthur's Patent -Arthur Burnham & Gilroy Manufactured By ARTHUR BURNHAM & GILROY PHILADELPHIA R. Arthur's Patent Jany 2nd 1855 Blown Wax Sealer Clear Pint Provenance: Jerry McCann Collection Arthur’s patent air-tight self-sealing vessels can be found in a variety of materials, forms, sizes...




					fohbcvirtualmuseum.org


----------



## coreya (Aug 10, 2020)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Mizzith (Aug 15, 2020)

The museum website is great and has some jars that I had never even seen a picture of before such as:
Amber Protector
Olive green Hero INE
Amber Imperial 1886
Yellow green A. Stone

I hope they add some more!

Does anyone have photos of super rare jars that have not been sold recently on the well known auction sites? 
Here are a few that are listed in either Redbook #12 or the Fruit Jar Annual 2020:
All Right - Amber
Cohansey 2-1/2 gal (!) - Amber
Lafayette - Amber
The Mason Jar of 1872 - Milkglass (!)
Mason's 1858 quart - Opalescent
Mason's 1858 midget - Milkglass
(STAR) Star - Amber
A. Stone - Deep red-puce (!)


----------



## sandchip (Aug 17, 2020)

There was a black and white picture of the puce A. Stone in an old issue of Antique Bottle Magazine way, way back.  That was how I came to know about it.  What a jar it must be!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 17, 2020)

Last year, a couple of friends & I paid a visit to Darrell Plank, who owns many one of a kind jars - dark green BB Wilcox, Amber Van Vliet, Amber Imperial to name a few.  I'm sure at least some of the jars seen in the virtual museum belong to him.  The jar on the left  in this photo makes my jaw drop every time I see it.  Yes, it's real.


----------



## Mizzith (Aug 17, 2020)

sandchip said:


> There was a black and white picture of the puce A. Stone in an old issue of Antique Bottle Magazine way, way back.  That was how I came to know about it.  What a jar it must be!



It's a shame the old magazines, catalogues, etc. had to print a lot of the pictures in black and white. I know I will never own those jars and probably won't even see them in person, but I wish I could get a good picture!


----------



## Mizzith (Aug 17, 2020)

jarsnstuff said:


> Last year, a couple of friends & I paid a visit to Darrell Plank, who owns many one of a kind jars - dark green BB Wilcox, Amber Van Vliet, Amber Imperial to name a few.  I'm sure at least some of the jars seen in the virtual museum belong to him.  The jar on the left  in this photo makes my jaw drop every time I see it.  Yes, it's real.




Wow that must have been an awesome trip! They have that jar and a bunch of his other jars in the museum! Now I have to look for the rare non-Darrell Plank jars....


----------

